# Emergency Lighting



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Who do you guys use for emergency lighting / signage when it comes to battery systems.

E-Cono Light
Liton
Lithonia 

How about specifically with remote head systems, 6V / 12V 50/100/+ Watt Remote head main units?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Who do you guys use for emergency lighting / signage when it comes to battery systems.
> 
> E-Cono Light
> Liton
> ...


Take a look at this..

http://www.exitlightco.com/?gclid=CI7jwefonasCFZF-5QodlReljw


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm a really big fan of Lithonia because they have a self-testing, self-diagnostic version that really cuts down on inspection times.

-John


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm a really big fan of Lithonia because they have a self-testing, self-diagnostic version that really cuts down on inspection times.
> 
> -John


Oddly enough while I'm sitting here right now one of the emergency lights popped on than turned off about a minute later, the rest of them were still off.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Whatever's cheapest....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Surelite CC2..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Oddly enough while I'm sitting here right now one of the emergency lights popped on than turned off about a minute later, the rest of them were still off.


 Yeah, if I remember right they do a 60 second test once a month and then a 30 minute test every couple months. They're awesome.

-John


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> Yeah, if I remember right they do a 60 second test once a month and then a 30 minute test every couple months. They're awesome.
> 
> -John


I use this to load test the batteries in emergency lights.. fast and easy.. http://www.actmeters.com/GOLD PLUS.php


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, if I remember right they do a 60 second test once a month and then a 30 minute test every couple months. They're awesome.
> 
> -John


http://www.dual-lite.com/

These are what we have in office here


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, if I remember right they do a 60 second test once a month and then a 30 minute test every couple months. They're awesome.


:001_huh:

It's kinda humbling to re-read that and realize I get amped up over self testing emergency lights....

-John


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

LaForge would be proud.

:thumbsup: 

He likes his engines up to spec.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Who do you guys use for emergency lighting / signage when it comes to battery systems.
> 
> E-Cono Light
> Liton
> ...


All of the above. Usually E-conolight, if we have sufficient lead time.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Econolight hasn't done me wrong, and the price is good.

If it's needed ASAP then whatever Lithonia stuff that the supply house has in stock.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

In high bay factory areas I like Lithonia. In offices Emergi-lite. The Conceal lite type are real nifty because you see nothing but a blank panel on the ceiling until a power failure and then the thing flips over and the lights come on. Many of my clients like internal battery backup in fluorescent fixtures. IMO they're a PITA but if they want it, they get it. I don't like remote heads. The batteries must operate for 90 minutes without voltage falling below 87 1/2% initial and no area can be left in total darkness if one lamp fails. Let them pay for an extra unit. BTW, required lighting level on staircases is 10FC min, otherwise 1FC I think.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Econolight for the last few jobs. They are significantly cheaper than the supply house for the exact same product that I can get locally, usually the Mule brand.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

One thing about Conceal-lite type products is to be careful about whether or not they're plenum rated, some brands aren't. Really nifty for high end conference rooms though.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Big John said:


> Yeah, if I remember right they do a 60 second test once a month and then a 30 minute test every couple months. They're awesome.
> 
> -John


Never install self-testing emergency lights in a church sanctuary or a movie theater. You will eventually get screamed at.
I use Dualite, NSi and Econo-light. Haven't had a bad one yet


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't really have a preference, but for nostalgia's sake, I generally use Dual-Lite when nothing is spec'd. A battery is a battery. A charge board is a charge board.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.concealite.com/emergency_lights.html

You can put these in ceilings including grids too.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Shorty Circuit said:


> http://www.concealite.com/emergency_lights.html
> 
> You can put these in ceilings including grids too.


My god their product demo videos made me laugh, i hope their products are better than their demo videos.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shorty Circuit said:


> In high bay factory areas I like Lithonia. In offices Emergi-lite. The Conceal lite type are real nifty because you see nothing but a blank panel on the ceiling until a power failure and then the thing flips over and the lights come on. Many of my clients like internal battery backup in fluorescent fixtures. IMO they're a PITA but if they want it, they get it. I don't like remote heads. The batteries must operate for 90 minutes without voltage falling below 87 1/2% initial and no area can be left in total darkness if one lamp fails. Let them pay for an extra unit. BTW, required lighting level on staircases is 10FC min, otherwise 1FC I think.


The remote heads are for outside, to meet IRC requirements.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*EL*

http://barronltg.com/exitronix-products.php?page=emglightseries


----------

